# Solved: Can't Connect to Default Gateway



## Manopka (Jun 21, 2010)

I am trying to change the password on my D-Link router. So i typed ipconfig into cmd and the default gateway i get is 169.234.95.1

I have tried what used to work at home such as 192.168.0.1 and all of those. But none of them work.

I think the problem might be that I am at UCI and am connected through them. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I am trying to change the password on my D-Link router. So i typed ipconfig into cmd and the default gateway i get is 169.234.95.1


 thats a strange way to log into a router


> I think the problem might be that I am at UCI and am connected through them. Anyone have any ideas?


 probably - can we have more detail 
how connected 
exact model of the d-link

post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Manopka (Jun 21, 2010)

My computer is connected with wireless through the router. The router is connected to the UCI internet.
The D-Link is Model DIR-601.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MININT-42PR96I
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : uci.edu

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : uci.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-B0-71-84
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : uci.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-88-66-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8940:79fc:32da:bc61%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.234.95.105(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 20, 2011 1:53:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 22, 2011 12:30:05 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1eaf:f7ff:fece:b36d%11
169.234.95.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.64.102
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 128.200.1.201
128.200.192.202
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-46-9B-69-54
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.41.196.40(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 20, 2011 1:41:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 20, 2012 12:30:05 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:ca8:18c5:5615:a096(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ca8:18c5:5615:a096%18(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B028B86D-858B-4294-BDD4-B7452795DEC6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #18
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #14
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.uci.edu:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : uci.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 26:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #17
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 28:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #19
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 29:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #20
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #21
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:529:c428::529:c428(Preferred) 
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:a9ea:5f69::a9ea:5f69(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have a public IP address there. Probably the router is connected by LAN port instead of the WAN port, or is in an "AP" mode, or is defective.


----------



## Manopka (Jun 21, 2010)

so how would I change my password? ive done it before to make it the password it is now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To change a router login password you login to it and find the area for changing it. For a D-Link it's probably Tools - Admin.


----------



## Manopka (Jun 21, 2010)

But i cant reach that page like i have before. No IPs i try work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset it to factory default settings and connect it to nothing but electricity and your computer. If the router is not defective you should be able to access it at 192.168.0.1.


----------



## Manopka (Jun 21, 2010)

I reset it to these factory defaults. Once I connected to it I just used the Windows process of setting up the router so i have a new more secure password now. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

